# Tabby's Twins



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Tabby, who was due on the 14th, kidded on Sunday, April 12th, day 148 with a tiny little doeling and a strapin' big buckling. 

The delivery was rough. Tabby had gave 4 or 5 pushes with no bubble or any progress. Then she went into one, long, continuous push... at which point I knew something was wrong and gloved up. What happened was the shoulder and right front leg was down along her body and she was just plain stuck. I reached in there but could not get the leg up, so I gently pulled her out as Tabby contracted. I had to swing the little one as her tongue was hanging out and she wasn't breathing. Thankfully, she gasped and started to breathe. 

Tabby is really swollen. Her vulva is huge and red. I've been spraying water on her to keep it clean, then lanacane, then putting a soothing salve on it. She's also getting Vit. B and Pen G shots every day. Oh, and a couple treat balls made with turmeric to help the inflammation.

The kids are eating well, pooping, peeing and playing. Tabby is taking it slow, not eating real well, but she is eating. She's a good little mama. 

Her kids met Bella's kids yesterday. It was adorable how curious they were as they sniffed around each other. It took a few minutes before they would approach one another, but once they did, they were fast friends. :grouphug:

Here are a few pictures:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute kids! I'd give mom a shot of Banamine once a day for 3 days. 1cc per 100 lbs.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok, thank you, Karen. (Is it OTC or should I call the vet for it?)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have to get it from the vet.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Ok, thanks. I'll give her a call.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, adorable, congrats!


----------

